# Pentax Camera Profiles?



## GDRoth (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm not a power user of LR, but am learning my way around better each day.

I've made a couple of attempts to see if there are camera profiles in LR for Pentax cameras............specifically the K5 line. 

I have a K5s on order and with it's removal of the AA filter, I might need to use LR for some moire specific PP.

Can anyone expand on camera profiles.

BTW, I just moved to LR 4.2


----------



## clee01l (Oct 12, 2012)

There are Profiles for the K-7 and earlier models but not for the K-5.


----------

